# First In The US allroad with ROW Tail Coding



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

A HUGE thanks to David for working on the coding of my taillights Saturday. Now, the brakes, turn signals, rear fogs all work exactly as they do in the rest of the world.... vs the US settings. The rear turn signals are still red.... if you want amber you have to buy new taillights.

The turn signals and brake lights are now separate. No lights turn off when the rear fogs come on. The only thing we found is that the rear side markers are tied to the running lights, so there's no way to turn them off by changing the coding.

I will be posting video soon ---as I can't get Flikr to upload.

If you're really looking to change up the rear lighting look and function of your allroad ---- THIS IS A MUST DO MOD!!!


DAVID ---- THANKS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Now with video!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7ANqtw1N54


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

so did you lay out the coding for us?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

16v said:


> so did you lay out the coding for us?


Sorry... the coding that was discovered by David is apparently information he's keeping to himself.


----------

